
Show HN: HTTP/2 client and server library for .NET standard - Matthias247
https://github.com/Matthias247/http2dotnet
======
Matthias247
This was my side project for the last months. Originally I started this as a
learning project to get to know both HTTP/2 and .Net core more in detail.
After some time in it I decided that throwing it away would be too wasteful
and that I want to get it in a production-worthy state. So now with a lot more
effort (especially for tests) the core protocol should be fully implemented
and working - so everybody who is interested can play around with it.

For anybody who is wondering if this can be used to build a HTTP/2 server
which can be accessed from browsers: Unfortunately not at the moment :( The
blocking issue is that you need a SSL socket with ALPN negotation, which is
not yet available in .NET. It might work by using a third party SSL library,
wrapping a native SSL library with P/Invoke or by using a SSL proxy. When ALPN
support is ready in the .NET Framework or .NET Core it should work without
changes to this library.

Unencrypted HTTP/2 for both configurations: HTTP/2 with prior knowledge and
upgrades from HTTP/1.1 to HTTP/2 (not supported by browsers).

